

Obama Is “Failure” At Google, “Miserable Failure” At Yahoo - dangoldin
http://searchengineland.com/yahoo-obama-is-a-miserable-failure-16286

======
brk
Sorry, but this is such non-news that I can't believe someone took the time to
write all this up.

The whole SEO "failure" thing around Bush was kind of humorous, but it mostly
underscored the way that search engine results can be (relatively) easily
manipulated if you just put a little bit of coordination into it.

Anyone with a tiny fraction of self-confidence would not be the least bit
bothered by this.

I would also suspect the whitehouse.gov page is going to undergo several
changes and updates, and this issue will manage to correct itself.

~~~
Jem
I don't know... I found it interesting purely from a "wow, that googlebomb
still works" POV.

~~~
josefresco
I agree, we should be discussing why this is still possible and the failure of
the search giants to evolve their rank approach.

~~~
eru
Perhaps they want to be gamed?

------
anthonyrubin
Can we leave these inane issues to reddit?

------
ksvs
Interesting asymmetry. Suggests Google is harder to spam than Yahoo.

~~~
pclark
surely google is easier to spam?

------
eli
Who cares? It was just a goof in the first place.

